# Cambiar frecuencia a un Tyros.



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 7, 2008)

Hola, tengo en mis manos un viejisimo... bueno... más que viejo transmisor de fm. Este tiene tiene todos sus módulos 'made in cualquiera'... excepto uno... el modulador. Este modulador es una plaquita con montones de componenes en formato smd y un integrado MC145152.

Hice ver el equipo por un técnico y resolvió que la placa que continene el vco y el sintetizador es marca Tyros. También que el transistor de salida está muerto... un mrf238.

Ahora bien... pensaba en usar el transmisor solo con el buffer anterior al mrf238, que asumo tiene una potencia de entre 5 y 7 watts, que es lo que el mrf238 necesita para entregar 30 watts arriba de los 100 mhz.

El modulador tiene dos trimers y un monton de patitas... pero al parecer el seteo de la frecuencia se hace con esos trimers.

Alguien sabe a lo que me refiero?

Me gustaría cambiar yo mismo la frecuencia de trabajo del equipo. Toda ayuda es bien recibida.

De más está decir que por aca hay pocos tecnicos dedicados a la rf y estas cosas son secretos muy celados.


----------



## necpool (Mar 7, 2008)

Hola amigo, conosco es circuito integrado, todavia los siguen usando algunos transmisores que se fabrican hoy en dia, y su modo de operacion es un "misterio" "un secreto de estado"     comparto con vos eso algunos creen ser los dueños de todo, los mejores del universo ¿¿ y los transmisores Italianos Elenos? que son jajaja para mi unos de los mejores equipos del mundo.
el cambio de frecuencia varia segun el cristal con que este funcionando, el prescaler generalmente es un 12016 o 12017, adjunto un esquema del MC145152. estaria muy bueno si puedes poner alguna fotos del equipo, como para ver cual es el cristal que utiliza y el prescaler.
El mrf238 puede ser reemplazado sin problemas por un 2n6083 o un 2n6084

saludos.


----------



## Carlosdaniel (Mar 7, 2008)

Hola, no es un misterio de estado, yo tengo un transmisor Tyros de 300w y otro de 1.200w ambos con un exitador Tyros de 1w cada uno. en el frente encontraras los dip switch junto con un trimer. Tenia hace un monton de tiempo la tabla para ajustar las frecuencia del oscilador junto con el trimer.Era mas o menos asi. ajustas los dip y luego tenes que variar el trimmer hasta que entre dos terminales en el frente del pcb te entregue 4 voltios estables en continua. Mañana buscare el telefono del tecnico que armaba los equipos y que ahora es mi reparador cuando tengo problemas que te podria dar una mano, el se llama Oscar Ibarra y vive en Cap. Federal

Tambien tengo el codificador Tyros que es mas o menos lo mismo que los codificadores que presente en otro post

Carlos Daniel


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 7, 2008)

necpol, mañana intentaré subirte las fotos del aparato en cuestión. A simple vista, no hay preescaler, y el cristal dice "N12.8 2H".

Carlos Daniel, no se aprecian un dip switch en el modulo. Sin embargo tiene un monton de patitas, pero no hay puentes entre ellas así que asumo que no son para el seteo de la frecuencia.

Te lo describo: por la 5ta patita ingresa la señal del mpx, por la tecera ingresa tensión, la segunda y la cuarta van a lo que asumo es un pequeño buffer basado en un integrado o transistor de 4 patitas.

Insisto en que mañana voy a intentar postear las fotos del equipo. En la foto, se leen valores que a simple vista no.


----------



## necpool (Mar 7, 2008)

Buenos datos, el cristal es de 12,8Mhz es muy importante saberlo, te preguntaras ¿porque? porque pude encontrar en unos discos viejos el programa del MC145152 para calcular la frecuencia que quieras, aunque no sepas que prescaler tiene, es un integrado de 8 patas que puede ser un 12015, 12016, 12017 o algún otro, con estos datos puedes intentar poner en frecuencia tu equipo.
En el archivo rar esta el programa y archivo de texto con los pasos que tienes que seguir para logarlo, espero te sirva.
Saludos

**Lo de misterio del post anterior lo dije irónicamente, lo que pasa es que a veces algunos fabricantes o armadores,  al usuario común se la cuentan al revés.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 11, 2008)

Volvi jeje no crean que abandoné el asunto.

Aca les dejo una foto del modulo en cuestión. El aparato tiene más placas (codificador estereo, regulador de tensión, etapa de potencia...) pero de momento mis dudas estan aca.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Mar 30, 2008)

Tengo una consulta más referida a este equipo que tengo en las manos.

Resulta que desconecte la etapa de potencia y lo dejé solo con el amplificador que está entre el tyros y la etapa final...a la salida de este 'buffer', o 'driver' o como le llamen, leí algo así como 5mw y en la entrada algo así como 100mw... evidentemente algo no estaba bien...

tras toquetear un poco los trimers y lograr esa lectura como la mejor, procedí a probar el transistor... y bueno... está roto. La cosa es que le han limado la parte del número para soldr un componente y no se que transistor puede ser...

Ahora, mis unicos datos son que siendo alimentado con 12vcc y reciviendo 100mw en la base, debe entregar unos 3 watts o poco más para que el mrf238 (el de la etapa final) tire 30 vatios.

Soluciones?

Les paso el esquema del circuito. Espero haberlo dibujado bien.


----------



## Gatxan (Mar 31, 2008)

Puede que se trate de un MRF237. Da hasta 5W con gran ganancia.
Como equivalentes tienes el 2SC1947, y el SD1127. Posiblemente un 2SC1971 funcione bien.
¡Ojo con los patillajes!, que son diferentes entre ellos.


----------



## Nestor Luis (Abr 27, 2008)

Hola, soy nuevo en estos foros que estan muy interesantes, DJ Glenn, estuve viendo la foto de la plaqueta del Tyros, esta pequeña plaqueta va enchufada en otra más grande por los pines que tiene en los equipos originales de la marca, ahora bien si podes sacarla y fijarte del otro lado debe tener los microswitch para poder cambiarle la frecuencia, si es así quedate tranquilo que tengo el manual de los equipos de esa marca y en ellos dice como cambiarles la frecuencia voy a ver si puedo en otro momento escanear la parte esa y ponerla en el foro, un abrazo a todos.-


----------



## Nestor Luis (May 6, 2008)

Hola a todos nuevamente, por aqui decimos que lo "prometido es deuda", por eso como prometiera en el mensaje anterior, adjunto a este, las dos hojas más importantes del manual del Tyros, con las siguientes aclaraciones:
Al empezar todos los microswitchs deben estar hacia el lado de los pines.-
Ir levantando acorde a la frecuencia que se quiere poner, como dicen las explicaciones.-
Hasta aquí la parte fácil, ahora viene la más dificil (si se quiere decir así).-
TP 1 es un punto en el impreso de la plaqueta que está del mismo lado de los microswitchs, poner el multímetro entre este punto y masa, se debe medir los 4 volts, de no ser así variar CV 1 hasta lograr una aproximación, !OJO! es extremadamente dificil lograr los 4 volts exactos, hay que ir en sucesivos tanteos hasta lograrlos, con 3,90 ó 4,10 volts igual funciona correctamente.-
CV 1 es el capacitor variable que esta del lado del cristal pero en el otro extremo (en la foto se ve).-
Lo que no preste atención cuando cambie la frecuencia de un Tyros, es de cuales pines sale el LED indicador de enganche.-
Espero que las explicaciones y diagramas sean entendibles, cualquier consulta (dentro de mi alcance) estoy a entera disposición.-
Un abrazo Nestor Luis.-


----------



## Nestor Luis (May 6, 2008)

Como la hoja donde estan las explicaciones es muy grande y no me permite cargarla, aca van:

CAMBIO DE FRECUENCIA
Las llaves deben estar todas cerradas (ON) luego se deben abrir las que "suman"
el procedimiento es el siguiente:
1º) Buscar el máximo valor de las llaves que NO SUPERE al de la frecuencia y abrirla. Esta llave ya está en su posición definitiva.-
2º) Efectuar la resta entre la frecuencia y el valor de la llave abierta (lo llamaremos excedente)
3º) Buscar el máximo valor de las llaves que no supere al EXCEDENTE y abrirla. Esta llave también está en su posición definitiva.-
4º) Efectuar la resta entre el excedente y el valor de la llave abierta, generando un nuevo excedente.-
5º) Repetir el paso 3º) y 4º) hasta que el excedente llegue a cero. Producido esto la programación llegó a su termino, en lo que a lógica se refiere.-
6º) Poner en marcha el equipo, y
7º) Con un voltímetro, medir contra masa en TP 1 y actuando sobre CV 1 verificar una medición de 4 volts. El led indicador de enganche debe estar apagado.-
Un abrazo, Néstor Luis.-


----------



## DJ_Glenn (May 17, 2008)

Néstor Luis, muy agradecido por tus posts. Realmente de utilidad.
Nuevamente, mil gracias.


----------



## Nestor Luis (May 18, 2008)

Bueno, al fin, estaba preocupado, por que no respondian, ahora me quedo tranquilo por que se que sirvieron los post, quedaré atento por si alguien quiere hacer alguna consulta, en lo que este a mi alcance respondere.-
Un abrazo, Néstor Luis


----------



## ruben852 (Jun 6, 2008)

Hola, el PLL que ustedes tienen es un PLL programable en forma paralela, es muy facil cambiar la frecuencia en esos PLL, slolo tienen que leer un poco el datasheet, tienen 14 patitas del PLL que son para programar el divisor de entrada de 14 bit (N0 a N11) con llaves pueden dividir, y tres mas para programar el divisor del cristal de referencia (RA0 aRA2) que permite 8 valores preprogramados de division, ahora la frecuencia de salida es frec de referencia dividido al valor del contador RA multiplicado por el valor del contador N. osea, el valor de la referencia se lleva a un valor mas bajo de comparacion llamado Fcomp = Fref / RA, y la frec de salida es Fref * N.
espero que les sirva.
Saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jun 15, 2008)

ruben852, gracias por el aporte.

Nestor Luis, tendrás de casualidad la lista de componentes del modulador tyros? (solo del vco, no del pll)... es que me interesaría clonarlo pero con componentes en formato convencional.

Bueno, en efecto... al otro lado de la placa hay un dipswitch. El equipo ya fue reparado... pero el técnico, después de quemar tres MRF237 (y cobrarmelos, claro) dejó el equipo en buenas condiciones... pero... con solo 15 de 30 vatios que puede tirar el MRF238.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 12, 2008)

Hola gente, se que pasó mucho tiempo, pero me interesaba tener el equipo funcionando antes de buscar una frecuencia disponible.

El Tyros (la plaquetita de la foto que les pasé antes) lleva al otro lado de la placa dos bancos de llaves. Uno de 10 llaves y otro de 6. La cosa es que en el lugar del banco de 10, hay uno de 8 y en el lugar del banco de 6... no hay nada... solo unos alambres soldados muy desprolijos.

Conseguí una hoja de fax muy vieja con dos versiones de este modulador en este mismo formato (ya lo postearè). La mas parecida tiene un banco de 6 llaves con las siguientes freq: 800, 400, 200, 100, 50 y 25. El siguiente banco es de 7 llaves: 102400, 51200, 25600, 12800, 6400, 3200, 1600. Se supone que estas llaves se convinan hasta que su suma da la frecuencia deseada en KHz y luego se procede al enganche del pll como ya han explicado. 

Puesto que no es muy fácil apreciar a simple vista el seteo actual de las llaves, probè la continuidad de todos los pines entre el 2 y el 18 (en el 1 va el led del enganche, en el 19 entra la señal de audio, en el 20 sale al amplificador de RF, en el 21 entran 12vcc, el 22 es tierra y el 23 no se..)

La configuración más parecida es la que da el programa que posteó necpool... es parecida, pero no igual.

N0:1
N1:0
N2:1
N3:0
N4:0
N5:0
N6:0
N7:1
N8:1
N9:1
GND:1 ----------> obvio 
A0:1
A1:0
A2:1
A3:1
A4:1
A5:1

Con esa configuación está en 97.7. Puesto que no me parece ni muy cómodo ni muy salubre para el modulo eso de andar soldando y desoldando para llegar a las llaves, voy a hacer uso de las patitas y le voy a armar un módulos de llaves externo.

No tengo idea de que prescaler tenga. Solo veo dos integrados más aperte del MC145152 y dicen 5072 y 6129.

Saludos,


----------



## Gatxan (Ago 12, 2008)

Hola, el 5072 es un amplificador operacional de la casa toshiba el TA5072F que muy seguramente es igual que el TL072. 
Y el otro es el prescaler TD6129, también Toshiba, pero deben ser muy antiguos, porque no he encontrado datasheet. No sé que valor de división tendrá, pero los ic´s de la serie TD6xxx son prescalers. En un walkman digital que tengo hay un TD6134AF y de este si que tengo información.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 12, 2008)

Me aventuré a agregar el banco de llaves que le faltaba, removí todos los puentes y posicionè las llaves como se explica en la hoja que tengo... pero creo que no funciona porque en el test point tengo 6v. Ahora voy a posicionar todas las llaves como estaban originalmente y a puentear N8 y N9 a tierra como estaba tambien. Espero no haber roto nada.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 20, 2008)

Al parecer no rompí nada, pero los números no me dan de ninguna manera para cambiar de frecuencia el equipo. Lo que si, en TP1 solo tengo dos lecturas... 6.2vcc y 0.2vcc la de 0.2 parece ser el enganche porque ahí es cuando el aparato sale andando bien (al parecer).

Les subo una de las dos tablas que tengo de este modulo. Físicamente es la mas parecida (por la cantidad de llaves), pero los números no dan ni de casualidad.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Feb 12, 2009)

despues de mucho, mucho, mucho tiempo vuelvo a la carga... la verdad que nunca pude cambiar de frecuencia ese transmisor... le adapté un banco de jumpers para no tener que estar soldando y desoldando para llegar a las llaves, y le puse el led de enganche, que nunca se apaga... y sigo sin leer esos 4vcc. por ahí se queda parado en la frecuencia que supuestamente programé, pero al apagarlo y encenderlo nuevamente se corre de frecuencia... asumo que los integrados funcionan porque al cambiar los jumpers tambien se cambia de frecuencia... pero siempre viajando...


----------



## fedecortes1 (Abr 3, 2009)

Hola Gente. una consulta sobre el Tyros.. alguien puede decirme de donde sale el TP que esta del lado de los dip switch? ... tengo uno aca para ajustar y el tp alguien se ocupo de sacarlo y no quedo ni un poquito de estaño como para poder seguirlo.. Gracias de antemano.... Saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 3, 2009)

En el modulo que tengo yo (el formato smd) el TP está del lado de las llaves, arriba, más bien a la izquierda... ahora que lo tengo andando no dan muchas ganas de desoldar todo para tomar una foto, pero no debe ser dificil de encontrar... lo que si... para ajustarlo vas a necesitar un poco más que paciencia... 

aca podes bajar un dibujo que tal vez te ayude

Alguien sabe por cuanto divide el prescaler? porque al final lo dejé en la frecuencia original (la que traia cuando lo compré) pero no encuentro información para el cristal de 12,8... solo para el de 10,24

Yo le puse jumpers a las patitas para no tener que darlo vuelta para cambiar la frecuencia.

Eso de TP1> tal cual lo vez en el dibujo está en la placa... de ultima, creo que no hay componentes ahí... asi que un rapido paseo con el soldador lo descubrirá.


----------



## fedecortes1 (Abr 3, 2009)

mucha gracias por responder.. Creia que conocia de memoria a todos estos equipos .. jejejej.. pero bueno, justo este que tengo aca se ve que le arrancaron el tp y esta la placa y nisiquiera quedo un resto de material conductor en el orificio como para poder seguir i sale de una pata del prescaler o de uno de los cap. que tiene del otro lado ... en fin, este equipo que tengo aca me esta volviendo loco porque no apaga el led de enganche ni a palos.. tiene un mc145151 y el cristal es de 12.8 .. me esta volviendo loco, ya arrancara.. Saludos y muchas gracias!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 3, 2009)

yo logré los 4vcc pero no apaga el led... en algun punto amaga como a parpadear, pero nada... de cualquier manera, el equipo parece estar en la frecuencia correcta.

Lo raro... y no me canso de preguntarlo... Por qué al encender este equipo, de una sale andando y equipos como los M31 por ejemplo, tardan mucho, sin mencionar que parece que se pegan un paseo por el dial para hasta enganchar... y eso que usan el mismo pll.

Tenes una table de frecuencias para el cristal de 12,8?

estoy pensando en cambiar de gabinete el transmisor... así que tal vez lo desmonte y lo coloque en posición vertical, así quedan más a mano las llaves... aunque los jumpers me parecen más cómodos porque me quedaron del mismo del vc... al TP1> le tengo puesto un cablecito así todo es más cómodo... siempre y cuando no necesite desmontarlo jejeje


----------



## fedecortes1 (Abr 3, 2009)

si.. siempre pegan una vueltita hasta se estabiliza.. pero no demoran demasiado .. me paso en el caso puntual de los tyros que demoren en enganchar un poquito pero lo solucionas haciendo ajustes bien finitos con el trimer 2 despues no deberia embromar.. fijate por las dudas que la fuente arranque bien, que regule al toque de lo contrario el lio lo tenes ahi , no tengo una tabla .. baje el programa ese que publicaron mas arriba para sacar la combinacion para los dip switch pero al menos en este equipo no funciona, el programa saca el calculo en base a otro prescaler de todas formas.. si llego a encontrar algo que te sea util no te preocupes que lo publico por aca.. yo mientras tanto sigo buscando de donde sale el tp ya que no tengo menos de 6 v en ninguna parte ni tampoco varia en ninguno de los puntos que estan detras del TP que figura impreso en el pcb.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 3, 2009)

si es que tenemos el mismo tyros, yo leía 7v o 1v... y no había punto intermedio... recién retocando de a poquito tambien el CV2 logré acercarlo un poco a 4v... normalmente se me iva a 3,5 o 4,5... pero teniendolo ahi, ya retocando solo CV2 leía entre 3,8 y 4,2... despues de un rato se estabilizaba solo... lo apagué y después de varias horas lo volví a encender y magicamente arrancó de una en 4v.

La fuente es un poco rebuscada... tiene un transformador de 30 volts, un puente de 6 diodos, un condensador de 43000 µF (semejante a una lata de cerveza) / 25v (esto es lo raro... porque si el transformador es de 30v y los diodos lo suben a vaya uno a saber cuanto...) y luego viene la etapa con reguladores y demás curiosamente tiene un 2n3055 (que dudo pueda tirar el mrf238 de la salida con toda su potencia). Esta fuente tiene dos salidas: una de 13,8 y otra de 12. La de 13,8 alimenta la potencia y la de 12 alimenta el modulador y el codificador estéreo. Insisto en que lo raro de este equipo es que de una se pone en 4vcc al encenderlo... asi que es una buena noticia


----------



## fedecortes1 (Abr 3, 2009)

esta perfecto!.. sisis. hay que jugar un poquito con el segundo que desde ahi solucionas lo del engnche lento.. imagino la fuente a la que te referis.. en vez de usar 3055 probaste 15015? en estos casos me dieron mejores resultados , te estaba pasando lo mismo que me esta pasando aca.. tengo entre 6 y 7 voltios y 1 en otros puntos y no hay termino medio . el resto del circuito esta todo bien aparentemente , lo que no recuerdo bien es si el JP1 viene cerrado y el JP abierto.. me parece que era asi y es lo que voy a probar ahora, este equipo esta medio manoseado por vaya a saber quien y hay algunas cosas que me desconciertan un poco.. vos como lo tenes? que frecuencia ajustaste y como te quedaron los dip switch?


----------



## fedecortes1 (Abr 3, 2009)

Aca esta la tabla que te prometi. espero que te sirva.. 


Frequency	Dip #  12345678910
---------       ------------------

88.1                   1010100100
88.3		       1111100100
88.5                   0100010100
88.7                   1001010100
88.9                   1110010100

89.1                   0011110100
89.3                   1000110100
89.5                   1101110100
89.7                   0010001100
89.9                   0111001100

90.1                   1100001100
90.3                   0001101100
90.5                   0110101100
90.7                   1011101100
90.9                   0000011100

91.1                   0101011100
91.3                   1010011100
91.5                   1111011100
91.7                   0100111100
91.9                   1001111100

92.1                   1110111100
92.3                   0011000010
92.5                   1000000010
92.7                   1101000010
92.9                   0010100010

93.1                   0111100010
93.3                   1100100010
93.5                   0001010010
93.7                   0110010010
93.9                   1011010010

94.1                   0000110010
94.3                   0101110010
94.5                   1010110010
94.7                   1111110010
94.9                   0100001010

95.1                   1001001010
95.3                   1110001010
95.5                   0011101010
95.7                   1000101010
95.9                   1101101010

96.1                   0010011010
96.3                   0111011010
96.5                   1100011010
96.7                   0001111010
96.9                   0110111010

97.1                   1011111010
97.3                   0000000110
97.5                   0101000110
97.7                   1010000110
97.9                   1111000110

98.1                   0100100110
98.3                   1001100110
98.5                   1110100110
98.7                   0011010110
98.9                   1000010110

99.1                   1101010110
99.3                   0010110110
99.5                   0111110110
99.7                   1100110110
99.9                   0001001110

100.1                  0110001110
100.3                  1011001110
100.5                  0000101110
100.7                  0101101110
100.9                  1010101110

101.1                  1111101110
101.3                  0100011110
101.5                  1001011110
101.7                  1110011110
101.9                  0011111110

102.1                  1000111110
102.3                  1101111110
102.5                  0010000001
102.7                  0111000001
102.9                  1100000001

103.1                  0001100001
103.3                  0110100001
103.5                  1011100001
103.7                  0000010001
103.9                  0101010001

104.1                  1010010001
104.3                  1111010001
104.5                  0100110001
104.7                  1001110001
104.9                  1110110001

105.1                  0011001001
105.3                  1000001001
105.5                  1101001001
105.7                  0010101001
105.9                  0111101001

106.1                  1100101001
106.3                  0001011001
106.5                  0110011001
106.7                  1011011001
106.9                  0000111001

107.1                  0101111001
107.3                  1010111001
107.5                  1111111001
107.7                  0100000101
107.9                  1001000101


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 3, 2009)

El equipo está en 97.7 (o algo cercano segun tu tabla... pasa que yo lo dejé como estaba cuando lo recibí)

En tu tabla 97.7 es 1010000110 

La configuración que tiene es: 10100001111101111

El banco N del móduloo tiene 8 llaves pero tiene dos más que quedan aparentmente abiertos aparentemente así que por las dudas le puse 10 jumpers para el banco N porque ahí tenia unos puentes hechos con alambre... y el banco A tiene 6 llaves.

Para que se entienda un poco mejor la configuración que tiene te la pongo por banco:
N: 1010000111
A: 101111

Ya probaré la tabla que propones. No me late que este muy bien la configuración actual  porque en realidd el banco A no estaba... sino que tenia unos alambres puenteados por ahi... yo se lo cambié por un banco de llaves... lo que hice al final fue poner todas las llaves en 0. poner las clavijas para los jumpers en las patitas y puentearlos a masa. Lo que intenté fue restaurarlo lo mas posible y darle un poco más de comodidad para el ajuste.


----------



## fedecortes1 (Abr 21, 2009)

Hola Glenn ... gracias por los ultimos comentarios, tengo una pequeña duda.. El tyros que tenes vos, enciendo el led cuando de enganche cuando hay algun pico en al audio? .. este lo enciende por mas que no llegue a saturar la entrada pero no recuerdo si eso era normal en estos equipos, de todas formas, la frecuencia es estable y no ocurre nada raro aparentemente, pero ese sientoma no lo tengo en mente en este momento.. aguardo tu comentario.. Saludos!


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 22, 2009)

Hola Fede, no hace eso... en realidad este tyros no apaga nunca el led... por eso no se si en realidad enganchó... sin embargo, tengo esos dichosos 4vcc y el equipo es estable.

Tengo un clon de un M31 y hace eso que decis... si conectas el audio con el equipo encendido, te prende el led de enganche, pero se vuelve a apagar a los pocos segundos. Entre las cosas raras que hace, si le das audio antes de que apague el led de enganche y el de roe, el vúmetro no anda (creo que funciona con un LM3914), así que en este equipo lo que tengo que hacer es prenderlo, esperar a que enganche y confirmar que no hay roe en exceso. luego aplicar el audio... no entiendo muy bien por qué tanto lio si la electrónica supuestamente es la misma que en el Tyros (tiene un prescaler que divide por 64 y el pll es un mc145152)... en fin.. la línea homologada de M31 funciona así igual y tiene su certificado que lo valida ante la CNC...


----------



## fedecortes1 (Abr 22, 2009)

jajaja. lindo equipo para que se te corte la luz y rogar que el equipo enganche nuevamente.. muchas veces quedan asi medio locos, me paso en algunas placas especialmente algun m31 y lo solucione reemplazando una bobina que no tengo en mente ahora cual era. la cambiaba por un cable rigido y hacia una bobina de 4 o 5 vueltas y en el medio le ponia un trimer verde , despues me fijo en algun plano cual era la bobina y te paso esa modificacion,, queda medio feo pero el equipo queda un poco mas estable, ojo , eso lo hago cuando mis gavetas estan medio vacias, pero despues queda asi, provisorio para siempre, jejejej.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 22, 2009)

lo atamos con alambre lo atamos... jeje no digo que el aparato funcione mal... de hecho, todos los M31 que vi funcionan de la misma manera.


----------



## elmito2 (Jun 23, 2009)

hola alguien podria facilitarme la lista de componentes del tyros2, agradecido de antemano


----------



## GustyArte (Jun 23, 2009)

> Tengo un clon de un M31 y hace eso que decis... si conectas el audio con el equipo encendido, te prende el led de enganche, pero se vuelve a apagar a los pocos segundos. Entre las cosas raras que hace, si le das audio antes de que apague el led de enganche y el de roe, el vúmetro no anda (creo que funciona con un LM3914), así que en este equipo lo que tengo que hacer es prenderlo, esperar a que enganche y confirmar que no hay roe en exceso. luego aplicar el audio... no entiendo muy bien por qué tanto lio si la electrónica supuestamente es la misma que en el Tyros (tiene un prescaler que divide por 64 y el pll es un mc145152)... en fin.. la línea homologada de M31 funciona así igual y tiene su certificado que lo valida ante la CNC...



El led que trae la placa del M31, indica el enganche cuando esta apagado, no encendido.

Todo ese tiempo que tarda el M31 en arrancar lo hace para evitar "ese paseo" por el dial que mencionabas anteriormente, con la potencia encendida, o sea, prende el pll, espera unos segundos a que se estabilice la frecuencia del pll y recién ahi da corriente a la etapa amplificadora.

El equipo y el vumetro funcionan correctamente por mas que al encenderlo tenga audio, solo que no muestra la indicación del vu hasta que no pasan esos segundos de arranque.

A lo mejor tu copia anda medio mal  

El Tyros.. tenia uno.. que hermoso dolor de cabeza.. sinceramente lo tire   

Estamos en contacto.. via msn


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Ago 12, 2009)

AHORA SIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!

jeje me levanté inspirado! ayer un super técnico re groso que tenemos aca en Bahía Blanca me pasó una copia de las instrucciones que el tiene para estas plaquetitas... y va en pasos de 100khz y la técnica es poner todas las llaves en 1 y luego ir abriendolas y sumar los valores en 0 y no en 1... además, A4, A5, N8 y N9 no se usan... bueno... esta tabla no me funcionó, pero como comenté en este post que ahora edito, A0 me vale 50khz en mi placa... por eso usé la misma lógica de esa tablita de pasos de 100khz para hacer una de 50khz... y al comparar con seteo de frecuencias conocidas ahora los números me dan bien jeje

Cuando pueda les escaneo la hoja que me pasó este buen hombre (la de pasos de 100khz). Aca les dejo la de 50khz que es la que tengo.

Espero esto les sirva tanto como a mi.

ah me olvidaba... si ponen un led en la pata ld este no se va a apagar nunca por más que enganche... habrá entonces que poner un transistor... en la hoja que luego les voy a pasar hay un esquemita...

Insisto entonces que hay muchos modulos iguales en apariencia y cada uno tiene una forma distinta de configurarse... así que no hay que porfiar con sólo una tabla... defiendo la idea de recopilar la mayor documentación posible y luego decidir...

Si por alguna razón en el TP1 se lee algo así como 7v y no se mueve de ahí o cerca de 2v y no se mueve de ahí, supongo que es porque estamos fuera de rango.


----------



## Angel Carvajal (Oct 9, 2009)

Gracias me sirvio el programa


----------



## exetv (Oct 24, 2009)

hola, queria hacerle una consulta, alguien sabe cual es la polaridad del sd 1127 ? desde ya gracias, saludos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 3, 2009)

Hola exetv... no entiendo bien tu pregunta pero según la hoja de datos de ese transistor es NPN con encapsulado TO39 tira 4w y el patillaje sería así: la pata del lado de la orejita del encapsulado es el colector, la del medio es la base y la del otro extremo es el emisor. Lo que no dice es si es collector-case o emitter-case.


----------



## exetv (Dic 3, 2009)

hola dj glenn, muchisimas gracias por aclararme esa duda estaba confundido, un millon de gracias nuevamente amigo, saludos.


----------



## rfsolutiongroup (Abr 9, 2011)

DJ_Glenn dijo:


> Hola, tengo en mis manos un viejisimo... bueno... más que viejo transmisor de fm. Este tiene tiene todos sus módulos 'made in cualquiera'... excepto uno... el modulador. Este modulador es una plaquita con montones de componenes en formato smd y un integrado MC145152.
> 
> Hice ver el equipo por un técnico y resolvió que la placa que continene el vco y el sintetizador es marca Tyros. También que el transistor de salida está muerto... un mrf238.
> 
> ...



no la frecuencia se cambia de las llaves que estan en la plaquita, el trimer verde que tiene fija la tencion de referencia, dame la frecuencia y te paso la configuracion de llaves o lo que suma y resta cada una.
del trimer la primera es 12400, 51200, 25600, 12800, 6400, 3200, 1600, 800, 400, 200, 100.
hay tres puentes obre las llaves esos hacen el cambio de grupo de frecuencias.
es muy dificil encontrar estos datos.

espero que tengas suerte


----------



## claudio230 (Abr 9, 2011)

aca esta la tabla hay que ajustar el trimer que esta lejos del xtal el otro es ajuste fino de la frecuencia y medir en el tp1 4 voltios yo tengo varios en casa andan pero a veces son un poco inestables


----------



## DavidGuetta (Abr 9, 2011)

Me acuerdo que alguna vez tambien tuve en mis manos ese mismo modulo... era hermoso pero nunca encontre una tabla para programarlo y nunca pense que era un oscilador de RF, pense que era un PLL para otros transmisores (en aquella epoca cayo en mis manos un transmisor de 40w que me dieron, malo, obvio, solo para partes para poder reparar otros TX's o sino resucitar al mismo). Ademas en ese momento trabajaba con HV (alto voltaje) y no conocia como andaba un PLL, que era una carga fantasma, en fin NADA. Ahora me arrepiento haber destrozado y desmenuzado ese hermoso transmisor (que ahora lo hallo hermoso), tenia ese modulito TYROS y la parte amplificadora del transmisor de 1W de Plaquetodo, ademas de 2 pasos amplificadores con un 2N6080 (1-5W) y un 2N6084 (5-40W) ademas pudiera haber sacado partes de ahi para armar otro tx como unos hermosos trimmer rojos grandes... D:


----------



## rfsolutiongroup (Abr 11, 2011)

gracias por el dato, le cambiamos el trimer verde y salio con fritas

si queres tengo la tabla de cambio m31 y otros


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Abr 15, 2011)

hay varios modelos de ese mismo módulo. Algunos tienen pasos de 5khz, otros de 25, de 50 y al parecer el más popular en FM, de 100khz. El que yo tenía (creo que está por ahí) tenía paso de 50khz. Hace un par de meses me trajeron para reparar un tx de 150w con este mismo modulador (programado en 98.1, transmitiendo en 97.425 ¿de forma estable? pero el dueño lo quería en 97.3. El paso de este modulador era de 100khz. Igual volvió a quemar el equipo y se lo llevó a otro que le cambió todo... lo convirtió en un equipo de ... 15w... (para usar como excitador de un lineal de 300w)


----------



## rfsolutiongroup (Abr 19, 2011)

estoy peleando con un jecsa con valvula 3cx1500


----------



## macross1985 (May 4, 2011)

Amigos hace 3 dias entró a mi "taller" un transmisor de FM de 100W , como el de mi colega bahiense DJ_Glenn, es decir: "Made in cualquiera", pero con el sintetizador TYROS idéntico (SMD), el equipo funciona perfectamente, pero pertenecía a una radio de otra localidad que se desmontó y quien compró el equipo al traerlo a la comarca Viedma - Patagones, se encontró con que la frecuencia donde transmitía ese equipo, aqui la utiliza otra emisora, por lo cual me lo trajo para cambiarlo a alguna otra frecuencia libre. Dicho sea de paso: quedan pocas libres aqui, hay 39 emisoras y 2 o 3 mas en proyecto de comenzar a emitir pronto.
El transmisor está en 89.7Mhz. y la configuración de las llaves es coincidente exactamente con la tabla de programación que comparte el amigo "claudio230", por lo cual voy a proceder a reprogramar el PLL en base a esa tabla y ver qué me dice el frecuencímetro. 
Otro dato: no veo trimer verde, solo uno Rojo.
Alguien sabe qué fue de la fabrica Tyros? he visto transmisores de 2KW estado sólido, muy grosos y buenos de esa marca. Hace un tiempo vi en ML que vendían transmisores de FM con gabinetes identicos a M31 pero marca "tHyros" (la "h" no es un error de tipéo)


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Jul 20, 2011)

Deberías ver dos trimers, uno al lado del cristal y el otro en la otra punta de la placa, al lado de una bobina con nucleo ¿cuadrado? bueno... ese es el del vco.


----------



## malonm (Ago 20, 2011)

amigo ese pll del m31 ponen el cristal ke tienn ha mano y el prescaler
asen lo mismo


----------



## Franchi (Jul 5, 2013)

Hola Amigos! Perdon la Molestia, Ando con un pequeño problemilla! jeje El dueño de una Radio me regalo un transmisor de estos como el de la foto, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 El tema es que yo quisiera ponerlo en la sintonia de 94.5 Mhz ya que ahi no molestaría a nadie! nose mucho de electronica, en lo posible me podrian facilitar una fotito de como yo tendria que poner los botoncitos para trasmitir en ese dial? Muchas gracias!

Aclaración, La foto es como Ilustrativa, Mi equipo es el mismo a diferencia no tiene el frente (la unidad raqueable) Funciona todo, pero quisiera cambiarle la frecuencia! Abrazo y espero una Respuesta


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 5, 2013)

Hola Franchi, !saludos cordiales !Entonses, ? usteds tiene en manos equipos de mediciõn tipo : multitester , frequencimetro ,Wattimetro ,carga fictia de 50 Ohmios ?
Yo pregunto porque es indispensable para poder realizar tu pedido.
!fuerte abraço !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ricbevi (Jul 5, 2013)

Franchi dijo:


> Hola Amigos! Perdon la Molestia, Ando con un pequeño problemilla! jeje El dueño de una Radio me regalo un transmisor de estos como el de la foto, http://img2.mlstatic.com/transmisor...ador-estereo-5500_MLA-O-3048859260_082012.jpg El tema es que yo quisiera ponerlo en la sintonia de 94.5 Mhz ya que ahi no molestaría a nadie! nose mucho de electronica, en lo posible me podrian facilitar una fotito de como yo tendria que poner los botoncitos para trasmitir en ese dial? Muchas gracias!
> 
> Aclaración, La foto es como Ilustrativa, Mi equipo es el mismo a diferencia no tiene el frente (la unidad raqueable) Funciona todo, pero quisiera cambiarle la frecuencia! Abrazo y espero una Respuesta



Hola...Siguiendo el ejemplo que muestra la imagen que adjunto podrás cambiarlo de frecuencia pero a menos que estuviera ya funcionando en una frecuencia próxima a esa deberás re-ajustar todo el equipo y ello requiere instrumental(al menos mínimo frecuencimetro, carga fantasma, medidor de potencia, etc)  y algo de experiencia en RF.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Franchi (Jul 5, 2013)

daniel lopes y ricbevi. Gracias por tomarce el tiempo en contestarme! 
Aqui les dejo la foto de mi equipo. No habra una posibilidad de que ustedes me digan Ejemplo: El cuatro en ON, el 9 en OFF y asi hasta llegar a la frecuencia que desea? Perdon que sea molesto! jeje! Desde Ya muchas gracias! ABRAZO!


----------



## claudio230 (Jul 5, 2013)

ahi esta como se hace



mas arriba esta la tabla de programacion puesta por mi y el procedimiento



del dip swicht grande poner el off la 1,2,4,5,6 y del chico poner en off 1,2,4 y ajustar cv1 a 4 voltios


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 5, 2013)

Franchi dijo:


> daniel lopes y ricbevi. Gracias por tomarce el tiempo en contestarme!
> Aqui les dejo la foto de mi equipo. No habra una posibilidad de que ustedes me digan Ejemplo: El cuatro en ON, el 9 en OFF y asi hasta llegar a la frecuencia que desea? Perdon que sea molesto! jeje! Desde Ya muchas gracias! ABRAZO!



Caro Franchi ni penses en pierda de tiempo con usteds y mucho menos que sea molesto con nosotros ,  en realidad para se canbiar de frequencia de un transmissor sintetizado como ese Tiros usteds  nececita un minimo de instrumentos para lograr exicto en tal y no sinplesmente canbiar unas chavitas e listo tudo anda perfectamiente. Para quitar tu inquietaciones voi calcular la nueva conbinaciõn de chaves de tu transmissor para salir en 94.5Mhz pero te adianto que sin equipamentos y conocimentos en RF no hay nenhuma garantia que logre exito en tal enpreita.
Bueno en el bloque grande de chaves  (10 chaves a derecha) : chave 3 -ON ,chave 7 - ON ,chave 8 - ON, chave 9 -ON, chave 10 - ON. 
Y en el bloque chico de chave  (6 chaves a esquierda) : chave 2- ON, chave 3 - ON,chave 4- ON, chave 5 - ON, chave 6 - ON.s
 Con auxilio de un multitester en volts , ayustar el trimer del VCO con uno destornilhador plastico  mui lentamiente hasta obter una tensiõn de 4 voltios en TP1.

!Fuerte Abrazo y buena suerte amigo!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.

P.D. En la foto que postaste su transmissor estas setado en 88,3 Mhz ,? correcto no ?.


----------



## Franchi (Jul 6, 2013)

AMIGOS! pude llegar a algo! El dueño anterior me ayudo con lo que el sabia y con lo que ustedes aportaron! Desde ya MUCHAS MUCHAS GRACIAS! Son unos Grandes! Brillantes Mentes! Habrazo Enorme! Saludos Cordiales! 

Atte: Francisco.


----------



## Ruben Adrian (Mar 30, 2017)

Hola amigos hace unas semanas atras pedi si alguien que tuviera pudiese subir las tablas de codificacion del M31 fm y enlace UHF, me dicen que ya fue tratado en un link que me responde el foro "pagina no encontrada" (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/tablas-codificacion-151262-new/) si alguien los podria resubir les voy a estar muy agradecidos, un abrazo


----------



## tiago (Mar 30, 2017)

A ver si éste post contiene lo que buscas.

Saludos.


----------



## Ruben Adrian (Mar 30, 2017)

tiago dijo:


> A ver si éste post contiene lo que buscas.
> 
> Saludos.



EPETACULAR!!!
Gracias Tiago, ento un bichote en mi pc y fulmino todo, tengan cuidado, saludos me faltaria la tabla del Trnsporte de programa, si alguien lo tiene le voy a agradecer infinitamente


----------

